# Current Customer Purchase of PVR508



## SkipR (Apr 22, 2002)

Looking for some help on the purchase of a PVR 508 for my son who is a current Dish customer. He sosen't want to replace a receiver.

Where is a good place to purchase on line?

Any pitfalls or hidden charges to watch out for?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

YOu can purchase from dish 1-800-333-Dish a 508, and not have to replace a reciever. They would like it even better as there is the additional reciever fee they get.

Here are the specs...

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/offers/501_upgrade/index.shtml

Basically he will have to commit to 1 year of AT-150 and get Credit Card Auto-Pay. He has to have been a customer prior to August 13, 2001 (assuming the deal was not available to people prior)

They didn't charge me shipping because they gave me a free "unnecessary" install so the installer delivered the product.

Only pitfall is if you don't fulfill the AT-150 commitment, they will charge you credit card a penalty fee. And there is a small chance that he might get a 501 (30 hour) instead of 508 (60 hour) But I think that chance get smaller every day. If you check the side of the box and it says 501, don't let them into the house or sign anything and you can probably get your money back in the rare possibility that he gets a 501.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

You can also purchase a unit directly from places like Costco for $269 and no commitment or mail order from AllSat and some others for about the same price.

..Doyle


----------

